# Microsoft Vs Sony Vs Nintendo - E3 2012



## MakiManPR (Jun 7, 2012)

Guy, Jane and Danny battle it out to see which of the three main E3 2012 press conferences was the best - Microsoft, Sony or Nintendo?



Video

Who won E3 for you guys? IMO Sony won E3 with all those great exclusives like Beyond, The Last of Us and God of War: Ascension.

IMO Sony>Nintendo>Microsoft


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Nintendo won. Their's wasn't the best, but they actually did show video games.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't Wii have enough of these kind of threads, not to put U down or anything.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

*This isn't news.* but I'm not going to ruin it.

I'll say that Nintendo won this because of the games in the Wii U presentation and the first party titles (fuck yeah paper Mario) in the 3DS Software Showcase.

Sony would stand a better chance if more Vita titles were announced IMO. The Last of Us was amazing but just not enough.

To me it's Nintendo > Sony > Microsoft

On a more serious note, whoever won is basically personal opinion. I might like Halo 4 much much more than all of the Wii U software announced, so this is all personal preference


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

Kinda hard to say which one won... All three of them were kinda just twitching there on the floor...


----------



## pubert09 (Jun 7, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> IMO Sony>Nintendo>Microsoft


This.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 7, 2012)

Even if Nintendo have a new home console coming this year they didn't delivered killer apps for it. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying the WiiU sucks or something like that. I'm saying that those games are not really greats to make a system seller. IMO the only really great games are just 2 Pikmin 3(WHICH IS NOT A LAUNCH GAME) and ZombiU. If Nintendo Land comes bundled with the WiiU(IMO it should) and its something like PSHome then will be really interesting.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 7, 2012)

Ubisoft.

edit: what you gonna discriminate because they dont have a console of their own?!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2012)

Who cares? Ubisoft won.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 7, 2012)

Sega won E3, no doubt about that.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 7, 2012)

E3 2012 – Nintendo’s Worst Conference Ever?

Sony’s Stock Rises After E3 Conference


----------



## Pr0bedC0w (Jun 7, 2012)

I was going to say Microsoft > Sony > Nintendo, but seriously; Usher for Xbox just ruined the whole arguement which was meant to be *FOR* Xbox not trying to sabotage them. Off to angrily rant at my Xbox then eat Pizza or other greasy mind washing food whilst playing it... Shameful.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

If you want to add the other devs in:



Spoiler



[titleersonal Opinion okay?]
Ubisoft (clear winner) > Nintendo (won Sony only by a small margin) > Sony > Sega > Microsoft (Usher really fucked it)



I didn't watch Konami.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> If you want to add the other devs in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that fair.

I didn't think they shown much, tho I didn't see it either...

I hope this thread doesn't spiral into chaos.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nintendo > Sony > Microsoft



But they were all shit.


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2012)

mid 1990s SNK> this shit.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nintendo > Sony > Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed that for ya pal.
Yup my actual feeling.

Nevermind. WWDC I'm watching you.


----------



## Heichart (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nintendo > Sony > Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> But they were all shit.



I agree. This song summarises my feelings about Nintendo E3: http://youtu.be/Itt0rALeHE8


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Ubisoft.

Nintendo = Not much new, but hype (Paper Mario, Luigi's Mansion, Arkham City) by the way, we're going to show the new games after the actual conference for some reason.
Microsoft = Halo 4 and Glass and IE
Sony = The perfect gif The Last of Us and Liberation


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait.... THAT was E3? Impossibruuuuuuuu

[/sarcasm] LOL


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> mid 1990s SNK> this shit.


Cola > Fanta


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > mid 1990s SNK> this shit.
> ...



Consociational power sharing> genocide.

In terms of ethnic conflict of course.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2012)

Id say Nintendo, did not care much for anything else.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2012)

they all sucked worst e3 eva


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2012)

they're all shit, but different kinds of smells


----------



## air2004 (Jun 7, 2012)

That was horrible..... The commentary I mean


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 7, 2012)

Ubisoft.

...and since they pimped the wiiU so much, that actually makes nintendo the winner.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh please, We ALL know who THE TRUE WINNER OF E3 IS!



Spoiler



Sega XD


Spoiler



Nah, It's Ubisoft.


----------



## BenRK (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm the winner this E3, because I knew it was all going to be terrible before any of the conferences!


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 7, 2012)

Was it just me or were there a lot of mistakes with the microphones this year?
Sometimes they weren't turned on when someone had to start talking or they didn't turn them off in time so you could hear what he says backstage or when he's leaving the podium for a few seconds.

Or maybe I just paid more attention to it this year.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 7, 2012)

Of the console manufacturers, I'd go for Sony. They didn't have a whole lot to offer game wise, but what they did have (The Last of Us especially) looked pretty damn impressive. I was expecting more from Nintendo and... they just didn't deliver. It wasn't bad, but if the intent was to sell the Wii U as a must have system, they didn't deliver. Microsoft's was the worst of the bunch (though not the worst ever, or horrible, or any of those exaggerations), but it still had some interesting content. SmartGlass looks really interesting, but they just didn't spend enough time with it.

Really, though, this was the lukewarm milk of E3 conferences.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 7, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> -snip-
> Who won E3 for you


Only watched Nintendo, so Nintendo ftw!


----------



## Janthran (Jun 7, 2012)

Microsoft was awful, Nintendo was okay but I wanted more about the 3DS.
I didn't see Sony.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 7, 2012)

Ubisoft


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Of the console manufacturers, I'd go for Sony. They didn't have a whole lot to offer game wise, but what they did have (The Last of Us especially) looked pretty damn impressive. I was expecting more from Nintendo and... they just didn't deliver. It wasn't bad, but if the intent was to sell the Wii U as a must have system, they didn't deliver. Microsoft's was the worst of the bunch (though not the worst ever, or horrible, or any of those exaggerations), but it still had some interesting content. SmartGlass looks really interesting, but they just didn't spend enough time with it.
> 
> Really, though, this was the lukewarm milk of E3 conferences.



The Last of Us was   uncharted scripted rehash    to be honest  i prefer to watch movies on theaters


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Of the console manufacturers, I'd go for Sony. They didn't have a whole lot to offer game wise, but what they did have (The Last of Us especially) looked pretty damn impressive. I was expecting more from Nintendo and... they just didn't deliver. It wasn't bad, but if the intent was to sell the Wii U as a must have system, they didn't deliver. Microsoft's was the worst of the bunch (though not the worst ever, or horrible, or any of those exaggerations), but it still had some interesting content. SmartGlass looks really interesting, but they just didn't spend enough time with it.
> ...









Also, I'm really hoping we get some more information on Watch Dogs soon. Ubisoft has definitely got my interest piqued, and if they manage to pull it off, that game could be a real winner.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 8, 2012)

Ubisoft>Nintendo>MS>Sony

The reason why I graded Sony lke that is because they're focusing on a console that's slightly dying by now while their new handheld which is their future is being left over.

Nintendo honestly focused way too much on the Wii U, but it's still shit.

MS: Kinect this Kinect that.... I'll pass.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 8, 2012)

Usher for the mutha*uckin win!



This video alone kept Microsoft at a steady second with Sony in the rear and Nintendo at the lead. We all. Know dat usher got dat smartglass like "ohh baby baby!" LMFAO


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 8, 2012)

Nobody else was impressed with Miiverse ? That put Nintendo in second place for me, but without a doubt Ubisoft won, they had some of the best games at E3. I mean, Watch Dog, Rayman Legends, AC III (YOU CAN CLIMB ON TRRREEEEEEEEEEESSSS!) pure win. Sony was alright, should have been more Vita love other then Sony All-Stars, And honestly when I first saw Last of Us I thought it was Uncharted 4 :l I don't even bother with M$ or Sega anymore.


----------



## Ultymoo (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm with the people that said Ubisoft came first. Then it goes Nintendo>Microsoft>Sony. I love Ninty's first party stuff, and they had a ton of it. Microsoft had some fairly interesting stuff to show off, but nothing groundbreaking. Sony just kinda looked like a dead fish. I seem to recall hearing jack shit about the Vita aside from one or two things, which is odd to me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

Nintendo had a terrible show, I can't see why anyone would convince themselves otherwise.

The "Wii U re-reveal" was still incredibly half assed. No specs. No price. No date. On the system itself, it was just a new controller design and another controller option. The games, I don't like them, there was still no Metroid-Mario-Zelda like everyone was hyping. Well there was New Super Mario Bros. U (?) but NSMB is probably the worst way to start demoing a system's capabilities. Give us Super Mario Galaxy 3 with all those graphics and shit and then we'll talk.

Sony also had a bad show. Felt more like a software showcase that'd be on a podcast or something. Only two big "reveals" (Beyond and Wonderbook) and the amount they offered was scarce. Especially for the Vita.

Microsoft, I don't care what people say, I liked it. It was more tech oriented than gaming but SmartGlass is a cool idea and combined with IE9, the Xbox 360 is shaping up to be the multimedia console. Which I absolutely want.

Reveals wise, Ubisoft had the most, despite having a terribly written show. Aisha Tyler is a funny girl, just not here.

E3 this year was just bad.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo had a terrible show, I can't see why anyone would convince themselves otherwise.
> 
> The "Wii U re-reveal" was still incredibly half assed. *No specs. No price. No date. * On the system itself, it was just a new controller design and another controller option. The games, I don't like them, there was still no Metroid-Mario-Zelda like everyone was hyping. Well there was New Super Mario Bros. U (?) but NSMB is probably the worst way to start demoing a system's capabilities. Give us Super Mario Galaxy 3 with all those graphics and shit and then we'll talk.
> 
> ...


If only Nintendo themselves did not tell us that there will not be a price reveal, specs and launch release, then I'll agree with you.

Otherwise, I agree with the rest. (although the wonder glass is just another gimmick to me)


----------



## Forstride (Jun 8, 2012)

They all sucked really, except for Ubisoft.  Watch Dogs, ZombiU, Assassin's Creed 3 (Not a big fan of the series, but it looks to be the best one yet, especially location-wise), etc.

Microsoft's conference was okay.  Halo 4 looked good, although way too similar to 3 (In terms of the campaign that is).  Black Ops 2 also looked pretty good (They seemed to have changed a lot.  It didn't even look like CoD personally).  Gears of War: Judgment didn't show enough for me to judge.  Other than that, it was meh.

Only watched half of Sony's conference...I almost fell asleep during it because it was so boring.  Nothing interested me, although I watched The Last Of Us footage, and it looked okay.  It's set it Pittsburgh, which is one cool thing I like about it, although it's most likely not accurate at all.

Nintendo really disappointed me.  The only new games were Pikmin 3, New Super Mario Bros. U, and Nintendo Land.  While I was pleased with the games they showed for the Wii U, they failed so badly in the 3DS conference.  And again, the footage was nice, but I was hoping for something new, or at least some info about Animal Crossing 3DS, which was the main thing I wanted to see.

E3 this year was a big disappointment overall, and next year better be a big step-up from this.


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 8, 2012)

definitely Ubisoft as far as i'm concerned, their games looked great and it was spread all across platforms.
looking forward to AC3, and ZombiU, but most of all, Rayman Legends just looked so damned creative and awesomely fun.

though if it was between the big three, i think it's : nintendo won a bit over sony (paper mariooo fuck yeah), with microsoft looking good with halo 4, but sucking with usher.



Spoiler



also i will forever hate any dance games that are not DDR


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 8, 2012)

So wait. Nobody else was impressed with Miiverse!? That kinda won me overbwith the Wii U.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 8, 2012)

my opinion

Shit > (Microsoft = Sony = Nintendo)

The video game industry is not doing well at all


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo had a terrible show, I can't see why anyone would convince themselves otherwise.
> 
> The "Wii U re-reveal" was still incredibly half assed. No specs. No price. No date. On the system itself, it was just a new controller design and another controller option. The games, I don't like them, there was still no Metroid-Mario-Zelda like everyone was hyping. Well there was New Super Mario Bros. U (?) but NSMB is probably the worst way to start demoing a system's capabilities. Give us Super Mario Galaxy 3 with all those graphics and shit and then we'll talk.


Though I don't like it, I must admit you're right.
In fact, with all the different shows nintendo gave, I was sure I missed the announcement of the price and date of the thing. Surely it HAS to be released this year, right? (if not, there was a rather "lacking" support of the wii). So why isn't this made public?
And while true that Mario plain sells consoles, it's rather awkward that the games that will take most use of the processor are third party ones. Okay, pikmin will probably show some HUGE ASS QUALITY GRASS...but it probably won't show outside cutscènes.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 9, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> So wait. Nobody else was impressed with Miiverse!? That kinda won me overbwith the Wii U.


Miiverse was shown in the direct, not E3.

Btw, for those of you who bitch about Nintendo not revealing the release and launch price of the Wii U. Quit bitching. Nintendo themselves did mention that they will not reveal the launch date/price at E3. I wonder how many of you remembered. 

If they didn't announce it though, I'll say that Nintendo really flunked this one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 9, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Btw, for those of you who bitch about Nintendo not revealing the release and launch price of the Wii U. Quit bitching. Nintendo themselves did mention that they will not reveal the launch date/price at E3. I wonder how many of you remembered.



The fact that they said they won't reveal price, date, and specs doesn't make the fact that they didn't any better. If Sony said "We're gonna have very few games for the Vita", does that make their lack of Vita games excusable?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, for those of you who bitch about Nintendo not revealing the release and launch price of the Wii U. Quit bitching. Nintendo themselves did mention that they will not reveal the launch date/price at E3. I wonder how many of you remembered.
> ...


To me:
If you tell me not to expect something, I definitely won't. If Sony says that they are not going to be showing much Vita games, I won't expect much as well. Likewise here.

If Nintendo already said that they won't reveal the price and release date, then I won't expect it and it won't affect how I view their E3 presentation because I don't expect them to reveal.

I'm not saying that Nintendo's show was FUCK AWESOME. Their show was horrible shit as well.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 10, 2012)

You know who won E3? Big Fish Games.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> You know who won E3? Big Fish Games.



What? That conference was all bait and lame reels.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, E3 has been crappy for the last 7-8 years now. The quality has dramatically dropped. Hell, stages look boring as hell for each conference as well. And not to mention, I'm sorry but an hour, hour and a half is not enough time for companies to show off stuff. At least this years E3, nobody spoke about numbers and had graphs and charts and shit.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 10, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Even if Nintendo have a new home console coming this year they didn't delivered killer apps for it. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying the WiiU sucks or something like that. I'm saying that those games are not really greats to make a system seller. IMO the only really great games are just 2 Pikmin 3(WHICH IS NOT A LAUNCH GAME) and ZombiU. If Nintendo Land comes bundled with the WiiU(IMO it should) and its something like PSHome then will be really interesting.



Simply put "You want to bet"


----------

